# EMERGENCY! Young goat drooling a brown foam



## Mammawannagoat

Last night it looked like my little one had bloat but not sure now.  She has a brown foam around her mouth that she is drooling out.  This has only been since yesterday afternoon.  She over browsed on a lot of green grass Sunday.  Could this be because of that?  What about poisoning?  She was down behind hubby's shop.  Would a worm invasion do this?  Last night she would cough, burp, and shake her head, and then drool whatever she'd had to drink.  I've never seen this before.  Could she have eaten something that caused a blockage and she can't get it out now?  Help!   Did not do a temp.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would be treating her for frothy bloat. I would also get some C&D Antitoxin into her. Also give her some B Complex.

Have you done any treatment for bloat yet?


----------



## Mammawannagoat

Yes, last night she had about 1/8th cup veggie oil to break up the bubbles as well as 30mg pepto over 3 hours, with little to no improvement.  Spoke with another goat owner, the farm where I got her, and he said give her baking soda in some water.  I mixed up 1 cup luke warm water with 1 tsp baking soda but she only drank 3/4 c.  According to the box, it can be given every 2 hours.  C&D antitoxin is an injectable, what about the B-vit?  How much of each?  She's 8 months old.  Can I give her the baking soda in some Gatoraide to make it easier to take?


----------



## Mammawannagoat

Can I give the B-vit in a capsule or is an injectable better?


----------



## jamesbishop911

Maybe your goat have eaten something that poisoined him. SOrry if i could not help, I am new to this iste and still learning new stuff. .Hopefully your goat will be well soon.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I don't know anything about goats, but, I had a sheep last year do the same thing!!! I was frantic cause she appeared to have frothy bloat, and once I treated her for it, it kept happening over again!!!! 
I found out it was clover poisening, according to the vet. He flushed her with water, and told be to continue with  the baking soda, mineral oil and water i was using, when ever I noticed it acting up again!!! It took her three days and  finally she got over it!
Don't know if this will help or not, maybe!!!!
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Mammawannagoat

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about goats, but, I had a sheep last year do the same thing!!! I was frantic cause she appeared to have frothy bloat, and once I treated her for it, it kept happening over again!!!!
> I found out it was clover poisening, according to the vet. He flushed her with water, and told be to continue with  the baking soda, mineral oil and water i was using, when ever I noticed it acting up again!!! It took her three days and  finally she got over it!
> Don't know if this will help or not, maybe!!!!
> Good luck!!!!!


Thanks Four Winds, I have heard about clover poisoning and that could very well be what she got into.  Today I took Athena's temp and it was the same as one of her herd mates so that was good.  She got a antitoxin injection and some more baking soda water.  Tomorrow will be day 3 and I'm hoping she turns around.  She's been drinking but not eating much.  I may give her more oil and probiotics tomorrow to help give her GI system a boost.  Need to find a B-Complex, TSC didn't have any.  I think I'll check with my dairy farm friends.  I'm sure they wouldn't miss a dose!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

You can give the C&D antitoxin more than one time.  our feedstore, local co-op sells b-complex, do you have a place like that?


----------



## Mammawannagoat

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> You can give the C&D antitoxin more than one time.  our feedstore, local co-op sells b-complex, do you have a place like that?


Thanks 20kids!  I wasn't sure about how many times the antitoxin could be given.  How far apart do the doses need to be?  I checked our 3 local feed stores and none of them had the B complex.  I did call my regular vet and told her what was going on.  I was able to pick up a B complex injectable from her.  Love my vet!  

Thankfully, when I went in to feed them tonight she was laying down and chewing her cud so I knew she'd been eating and she was also perkier.  She didn't get up while I was in there but I'm not going to read too much into it and will see how she is in the morning after the shot.   I'll be glad when this is over and she's back to her usual self.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mammawannagoat said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can give the C&D antitoxin more than one time.  our feedstore, local co-op sells b-complex, do you have a place like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 20kids!  I wasn't sure about how many times the antitoxin could be given.  How far apart do the doses need to be?  I checked our 3 local feed stores and none of them had the B complex.  I did call my regular vet and told her what was going on.  I was able to pick up a B complex injectable from her.  Love my vet!
> 
> Thankfully, when I went in to feed them tonight she was laying down and chewing her cud so I knew she'd been eating and she was also perkier.  She didn't get up while I was in there but I'm not going to read too much into it and will see how she is in the morning after the shot.   I'll be glad when this is over and she's back to her usual self.
Click to expand...

I don't have an exact answer for that, we gave 2 shots the first day and one the next day.  From my understanding you can't overdose it, but ofcourse it is expensive you use more than you need.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

where did you find the C&D antitoxin from?


----------



## Mammawannagoat

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> where did you find the C&D antitoxin from?


Tractor Supply had the antitoxin.  It was pretty cheap too, like $4.  I may go get a few more just to have it on hand.  It was one dose per bottle so if I get 4, I'll have one for each goat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mammawannagoat said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you find the C&D antitoxin from?
> 
> 
> 
> Tractor Supply had the antitoxin.  It was pretty cheap too, like $4.  I may go get a few more just to have it on hand.  It was one dose per bottle so if I get 4, I'll have one for each goat.
Click to expand...

I've never see n it at ours, infact I have 4 feed stores with in a 15 minute drive fromme and although they all have pretty big medicine shelves, not one carries the C&D antitoxin.  So I was surprised you found it so easy.  It for sure says antitoxin on it, right?  how big was the dose? how much did you give her?


----------



## ksj0225

Our Tractor supply carries the antitoxin...


----------



## redtailgal

All our farm stores carry the anti-toxin, BUT you have to ask an employee for it AND you have to hope that employee has a clue as to what you are talking about. I was once told something wasnt available by the STORE MANAGER, but when I insisted, he let me go behind the counter and look on the shelf......it was sitting right there and he said "OH!  I had wondered what that was! I had asked for the product by NAME and he still didnt know what I was talking about.


----------



## RemudaOne

Our TSC has it in the refrigerated case.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

That is so weird, we have really well stocked stores, 2 different co-ops, TSC and a farm choice, and I have never found it at one of them. I am going to have to look again. The one co-op carries a ton of stuff. They even had a brand of Bovi-serum at the one.  So weird.  I have been ordering mine from Jeffers.


----------



## Mammawannagoat

The box is blue and the whole dose is only 5cc/ml so its a little box.  Its one dose per bottle.  Between that and the b complex from my vet, my baby girl turned around pretty quick.


----------



## Lupa Duende

I am following your thread avidly as I love my wee goats too. 

i don't understand though: are the anti-toxins for bloat or is this a case of clover-poisoning as one person suggested?

what do you need the c and d antitoxin for?
thank you in advance


----------



## elevan

Lupa Duende said:
			
		

> I am following your thread avidly as I love my wee goats too.
> 
> i don't understand though: are the anti-toxins for bloat or is this a case of clover-poisoning as one person suggested?
> 
> what do you need the c and d antitoxin for?
> thank you in advance


The anti-toxin is for overeating disease  which has symptoms that often coincide with frothy bloat.
Treating what appears to be frothy bloat with both a bloat treatment and the anti-toxin for C&D is often a well thought practice.


----------

